# How easy to tip a motorhome?



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi All,

Not sure if this is classed as a technical question though there is a technical answer I suppose?

If im out on occassions we will have to do the school run in the van. When parking is bad we park half on, half off a grass verge is is about the height of 2 normal kerbs on top of each other (just over a foot). 
When getting in and out of the van there a feeling that the van would tip over as its already leaning?
I have a 19.5ft long overcab motorhome so top heavy.
How tippable are these vehicles, is there a recommended tilt before they are unsafe.
I remember as a child people telling me that buses can go nearly 45 degrees before they tip due to the low centre of gravity.

Anyone tipped one 8O 

Cheers
Rams


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't say definitively but you'll probably probably need clean pants well before the vehicle is in any peril. Contrary to the way MH's look, the majority of the weight is low down. 

D.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

davesport said:


> I can't say definitively but you'll probably probably need clean pants well before the vehicle is in any peril. Contrary to the way MH's look, the majority of the weight is low down.
> 
> D.


I would agree with that view. The major weight is in the chassis. You would have to really badly load a motorhome to shift the centre of gravity that high.
Gerry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The first time I hurried my fully loaded panel van on twisty country roads I was staggered how fast and flat it went around the corners. Yes, the weight is low down, but it was still surprising. You'll be fine.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

They used to say about the old routemaster double decker buses that the radiator cap had to be vertically outside of the wheel (if you see what I mean) before there was any danger. Bulk is deceptive it's the centre of gravity as others have implied.

Dick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tilt*

Here is a tilt test place...

http://www.basecoachsales.co.uk/2010/tiltbed.htm

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry but London route masters had a safe tllt angle of only 27 degrees empty.But on the skid pan they performed very well.
As regards your van, I would be very surprised if you could roll it under 10 mph.based on your kerb hight measurement.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

For ANYTHING to tip over, a vertical line down from the centre of gravity has to meet the ground outside of the base of the object. 

So in the case of a motorhome the centre of gravity has to be further out than a line running through the tyres on the lower side and as said all the heavy stuff is well below halfway up so the centre of gravity is quite low.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So, will my Hymer pass the elk test?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you have a Mercedes with ESP, it certainly will


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

what an impressive amount of knowledge LOL. Cheers guys, I will now convincingly tell the mrs she wont topple over. (dont think I will need to go anymore technical than that LOL).


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

If you get chance, watch the episode of Top Gear where they raced Motorhomes (you'll probably catch it on Dave at some point). It's amazing how far they will tilt before going over, even at speed around a bend.

Like some else said, you will need new pants well before you tip over :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ramsey007 said:


> I will now convincingly tell the mrs she wont topple over. (dont think I will need to go anymore technical than that LOL).


Not unless she's more top heavy than the m/home is. :lol:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Many years ago we had a Hymer 52 coachbuilt and was in Portugal when a sever gale come on whilst we were crossing a viaduct, we were also the only one on it at the time.The sudden gust hit us and tipped us up which at the time i thought on the two wheels my wife screamed and remember turning into the gust and although it took us to the other edge of the barrier we flattened out. So i have every confidence in campers after that. By the way on that same holiday we parked on the side of a reservoir and that same wind caused our van to tilt alarminly , several time i thought it was going to go over.Lastly , remember the gale down Seven Oakes Kent i was there in a high top transit which was empty and still made it home after many hours driving 86 miles.


----------

